
The Official Go Modules Documentation - clockworksoul
https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/Modules
======
clon
No other programming language has cost me that much time, figuring out
vendoring for a few dependencies.

The v2 story is just broken. It is nice to have a possibility to have multiple
versions of the same package in this 0.1% of projects. The cost of it is
anguish and frustration for 99.9%.

On the other hand I am seeing libraries teetering on the border of introducing
breaking changes to point releases, or holding back progress, just to avoid
going v2.

Nonsense

+incompatible

~~~
capableweb
What if, instead of having v1 > v2 incompatible changes, you create a new
library with the new api interface, rather than just upgrading a version. If
you want to change the implementation details, have a second library that you
use in both of them, but if the name of the library remains the same, the api
interface would never break. Would make people more conservative with breaking
the api interface, but not at all holding back progress.

